
In the Future, Senior Citizens Will Play Video Games All Day - theBashShell
https://medium.com/s/2069/in-the-future-senior-citizens-will-play-video-games-all-day-23794b532447
======
CM30
Have to be honest, thought the article would be about how people who grew up
with games are getting older and how they won't change their hobbies just
because they become senior citizens. A lot of entertainment habits in places
like care homes and among the elderly only exist because they grew up with
books and TV instead of games and the internet. When the latter generation
grows old, I suspect habits will shift accordingly.

But the effects of games on cognition and what not are interesting to hear
about none the less.

~~~
daleco
Maybe we will find a good way to gamify care home and incentivize the elderly
(future us) to do our daily exercises and cognitive training

------
SN76477
I tell everyone over 50 they need to make a habit of gaming

This is great news to me.

